# Sicilian: crazy bitch



## nkki1225

embarressed to say Im sicilian (1/2) no nothing of the language but just starting.Very interesting!! anyway , looking for translation for tattoo. the proper sicilian translation for    "crazy bitch" been reading up on it but too easy to skrew up language.It is a tattoo im getting!


----------



## bzu

Hi, I don't know Sicilian but I hope whoever translates that phrase for you has a good knowledege of colloquial/slang English, otherwise you'll probably end up with a tattoo that says something like "insane whore".


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Better still: colloquial Sicilian.


----------



## infinite sadness

Femminile o maschile?


----------



## bzu

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Better still: colloquial Sicilian.


Both would be ideal , but I took for granted that the translator would have to be a native Sicilian.


----------



## infinite sadness

Che ne dite di "vastasazza"?


----------



## nkki1225

ok if  Femminile  o  maschile     is  crazy bitch   then what is  che ne dite  di  vastasazza?? now im confused a little.


----------



## nkki1225

thank you  infinite sadness.I suppose a 51 yr old sicilian in the native country is a pretty reliable source.Like i had said looking to get this tattoo and dont want to be  as another member said  calling myself an   insane whore!! But it could b a little funny in a warped way.  Who Would Know.....just kidding!!!!   i totally appreciate your time.


----------



## Agró

nkki1225 said:


> ok if  Femminile  o  maschile     is  crazy bitch   then what is  che ne dite  di  vastasazza?? now im confused a little.


_Femminile o maschile_ means Female or Male, not crazy bitch.
_che ne dite  di  vastasazza?_ means What about 'vastasazza'? (as a feminine option for 'crazy bitch').


----------

